# Most stable setup?



## PowerWolve (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm currently using the Tweaked ROM with RHCP's Kernel (v2.1) and I've been experiencing some annoying issues lately which have made me want to try something else...so I've been wondering, what would you consider to be the most stable overall setup right now for Strats to use? I'm really not too picky when it comes to rooting (don't need anything special, really the only reason I rooted was so I could get the .gif fix and remove bloatware.) But I've noticed some problems since I installed, like my data will repeatedly turn on/off using certain apps, will randomly quit other apps in the middle of use, and my phone will randomly shut off for no reason as well. All of this is pretty annoying, needless to say, and I wasn't experiencing any of this before I rooted. I will mention however that I have had problems with my phone before rooting, like the reboot issue, as well as the phone sometimes not recognizing the SD card, but after wiping several times this stopped for some reason.

So what has worked best for you in terms of reliable performance?

Edit: I thought it would be appropriate to follow up to this and say that after wiping everything and re-flashing with the TweakStock kernel instead of the RHCP kernel, things seem to be working a bit better. There are hang-ups every now and then, like it takes about 5 seconds for the caller ID and answer/hang-up options to appear when someone calls, but oh well. I will say wifi stopped working for me yesterday, but I attribute this to getting the phone slightly wet/dropping it the other day, and not due to the root.

As far as the data coming and going problem, I am fairly convinced this has to do more with your location than anything else. In my hometown (Raleigh, NC), the data network will drop out every couple minutes or so whenever I'm using an internet based app (very annoying), then come back on after waiting for maybe 15 seconds. However, I work an hour away, and under the exact same circumstances, this never happens there. Therefore, I think it's a traffic issue with the tower at home, and not an issue with the phone/root.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

To be honest your best bet is to go back to stock and see if issues persist. My wife has had to do that - twice now - just to make sure I didn't muck up something. Both times (thankfully) the blame laid outside of me, and in both of those cases a phone call to verizon got her a "new" (technically certified like-new) stratosphere. Interestingly enough each strat she has had came with its own set of unique problems, regardless of running Tweaked or stock - and none of them involved data drops, which is by far the most common complaint I've heard anyway. She had screechy call quality, a lack of touch sensitivity/reboots, and app quitting - but never has had them in any combination on the same phone. I'm not really sure what to make of it all, but regardless it is well beyond my skillset to figure it out.


----------



## PowerWolve (Feb 12, 2012)

That's what I figured, there have been so many strange problems with this phone that make me think that it's the device itself and not the particular mods I've done to it. I have a feeling that if I wipe everything and re-flash with the exact same config I have now, everything will work differently, which is extremely aggravating.

Has anyone else experienced issues like this, and found a solution of any sort?


----------



## caveman90 (Jul 14, 2012)

the strat was my first root and that was just a couple weeks or so ago. I followed the simplified guide and all went well. but then I allowed a market update on my superuser. after that I had all kinds of problems with data. I could almost never get 4g to work at home and when it dropped it was a pain to get data back going again. seemed like most of the time I couldnt even get 3g to work. a couple days ago i read about the issues with the new superuser and I switched back to the 3.0.7 i believe it was and everything has went back to normal. I have 4g at home all the time and can tether it to my laptop no problems. just a suggetion for you to check out. I believe there is a fix in tweaktools for the newer superuser issue.


----------



## caveman90 (Jul 14, 2012)

forgot to mention i am running 2.2 with the 0709_strat_kernel_by_bag and have had no problems other than the superuser update thing


----------



## RoyJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Running 2.2 with rhcps kernel. su is up to date and I don't have problems. Could I just flash a new kernel from cwm? Bags kernel...would I have to do a full data wipe?


----------



## caveman90 (Jul 14, 2012)

RoyJ said:


> Running 2.2 with rhcps kernel. su is up to date and I don't have problems. Could I just flash a new kernel from cwm? Bags kernel...would I have to do a full data wipe?


that is all i did was just flash Bags kernel, you wouldnt want to do a full wipe as you are not flashing a rom i would say.


----------



## RoyJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Where can I find bags kernel? I don't see it on the roms or kernel page.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

RoyJ said:


> Running 2.2 with rhcps kernel. su is up to date and I don't have problems. Could I just flash a new kernel from cwm? Bags kernel...would I have to do a full data wipe?


I would recommend wiping cache and dalvik, but generally factory defaulting for a custom kernel is not required.


----------



## RoyJ (Jun 27, 2012)

RoyJ said:


> Where can I find bags kernel? I don't see it on the roms or kernel page.


 anyone?


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

RoyJ said:


> anyone?


To my knowledge, _bag_ hasn't _officially_ released a kernel, although I posted some of the original ones a while back here(07092012) and this one(07112012) too.

The first one is _bag_'s "original" one, it is basically just rhcp's kernel with the CPU Governor and I/O Scheduler changed to help with lag issues, the second one was a semi-beta test one with some upstream kernel bug fix updates and patches applied... both were relatively stable although the 0711 one was not tested very much because kernels were dropping quite a bit in the irc channel. I think we ended on 0714 (last one I got anyway) but it is on my laptop and not my desktop machine, I will try to grab it and post it later.


----------



## RoyJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks. How do I get to the strat irc? Is there an app? I don't mind alpha/beta testing things for this phone considering how hard it is to completely brick...


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

IRC is Internet Relay Chat, the old school "chat room"

The server is irc.andirc.net and the channel name is #stratosphere

There are lots of IRC clients our there, including http://xchat.org/ which is the one I use, or you can use the simple web client here: http://chat.andirc.net:8080/?channels=


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

And here (07142012) is the last kernel I had from _bag_... Just more kernel steam updates and some more CPU Governor and I/O Scheduler changes.


----------



## aosp (Jul 7, 2011)

Do those kernels work with Tweaked 2.1?

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

aosp said:


> Do those kernels work with Tweaked 2.1?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


Yes... All the kernels and current ROMs are generally interchangeable since all are based on the same source and version.


----------



## PowerWolve (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump for edit to OP (follow up)


----------

